
List of security links - flxn
http://www.troyhunt.com/2015/09/troys-ultimate-list-of-security-links.html
======
gauravphoenix
I wish this was on GitHub where contributors can create pull requests.

~~~
benihana
what's stopping you from putting it on github then posting it here and in the
comments of this post?

~~~
gauravphoenix
duplicating efforts

------
borski
You forgot to include Tinfoil Security in your list of scanners ;)

Great list though. I have a similar one I'll publish soon.

~~~
diziet
I especially like how Tinfoil Security quickly makes vulnerability checkers
etc. available:
[https://www.tinfoilsecurity.com/poodle](https://www.tinfoilsecurity.com/poodle)

------
radriaanse
Nice list, thanks! btw, number 1 on the section DDoS is just great :)

------
henesy
Excellent. Lists like these are fantastic!

------
lfottaviano
Excellent list, thanks for sharing

